# MDM; Risk of complications



## Tonyj (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a more detailed list than what's usually available via Medicare for "MDM: Risk of complications and/or morbidity or mortality" to use as an audit tool? 

I've seen several that gave examples like what drugs may fall under high risk and examples of acute or chronic illness that may qualify as high risk.

I'd appreciate a link or email. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alannae (May 2, 2013)

I would love to see something with more info as well. I work in hematology/oncology and would love more examples pertinent to my specialty.


----------



## btadlock1 (May 2, 2013)

Are you talking about the Table of Risk? I pulled this right out of the CMS 1997 guidelines (it's a crappy screen shot - sorry...) you can download the guidelines, here, though: http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu.../downloads/eval_mgmt_serv_guide-ICN006764.pdf


----------



## Tonyj (May 3, 2013)

btadlock1 said:


> Are you talking about the Table of Risk? I pulled this right out of the CMS 1997 guidelines (it's a crappy screen shot - sorry...) you can download the guidelines, here, though: http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu.../downloads/eval_mgmt_serv_guide-ICN006764.pdf


Yes, I'm talking about the Table of Risk but I'm familiar with the MLN version. I've seen others with a more detailed view for Table of Risk with more extensive examples. Was just wondering if anyone else had it.


----------

